# Nginx googlepagespeed



## bsd_gkn (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello 
I am using FreeBSD 10.3. I want to use Google Pagespeed with Nginx. Can you help me with this?


```
# freebsd-version -k
10.3-RELEASE-p3
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2017)

Not related but you appear to be missing around 14 security updates (currently we're at 10.3-RELEASE-p17). You may want to update your machine.


----------

